
[LIVE] the European Parliament is holding a workshop on Blockchain - daragao
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/news-room/20170504IPR73448/science-and-technology-options-assessment-meeting-11052017-(am)
======
daragao
Second part is here: [http://www.europarl.europa.eu/ep-live/en/other-
events/video?...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/ep-live/en/other-
events/video?event=20170511-1215-SPECIAL-UNKN)

Starts at 12h30 Brussels time

